# Here We Go Again



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been trying a lot of different tapers with both NGR and latex, both .040 and .030. I like most I've tried depending on what ammo I want to use.

I like both the 3/8" x 1/4" and 1/2" x 3/8" , 1/16" NGR with the latter being my favorite.

I also had purchased some 3/32" NGR which I didn't care for at all using the straight cut bands and was going to get rid of it. However, after shooting all these different tapers, I decided to try some different tapers with the 3/32".

My first was the 1/2" x 3/8" which was pretty good, not great but very respectable. I than went to 1" x 3/4". I love this taper with the latex, ( both .030 and .040 ) and it didn't disappoint with the 3/32" NGR. I was shooting it on a Snub Nose frame with a 29" draw. It sends 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2" steel flying with accuracy.

To think, I was going to throw it away, now I have to order more.

All the heavy hitters on here have "been there and done that" and know the ins and outs of this game. Most have posted the results of their experience if we take the time to look it up.

It seems like a day doesn't go by where I learn something new...and enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" It seems like a day doesn't go by where I learn something new...and enjoying every minute of it. "

It sounds like you really get it now .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> " It seems like a day doesn't go by where I learn something new...and enjoying every minute of it. "
> 
> It sounds like you really get it now .


I sure do, now if can shoot like you I'd be a happy camper....but I'm not holding my breath. lol

Shooting respectable enough not to embarrass myself and make it enjoyable and impress those that don't know any better. :rofl: ha, ha


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We had weather here in the 50's the other day . I did some outdoor random distance can shooting with the light gum tapers . They did very well . When they broke I had to change back to thera gold tapered bands . They of course were noticeably faster . I really think the thick gum rubber will really shine with the heavier applications . I'll report when I start doing them . I have some Big steel bearings on the way .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If I don't learn at least one interesting or useful thing each day, I've wasted a day of my life.

One thing I learned that is very useful... the use of cheap scotch.

As a topping for crushed ice.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Living way out there in the sticks why are you not running a still in the garage Chuck? Good moonshine is so much better than cheap scotch... Just saying... Sorry for the off topic fsa46...


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

treefork said:


> We had weather here in the 50's the other day . I did some outdoor random distance can shooting with the light gum tapers . They did very well . When they broke I had to change back to thera gold tapered bands . They of course were noticeably faster . I really think the thick gum rubber will really shine with the heavier applications . I'll report when I start doing them . I have some Big steel bearings on the way .


 question.. were your bands tied with twine? Because I know its supposed to work great.. but I feel 4wraps of tbs at the pouch will hold fairly well and not put so much stress on the pouch ends. Just a thought.


----------

